# Ayuda con proyecto amplificador :S



## itzcena54 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola, amigos bueno el motivo de este pedido es que voy comenzando con amplificadores estoy armando uno 22Wx2 con el TDA1554Q PHILLIPS que me dijeron que es muy bueno por los pocos componentes que entran y bueno me anime hacerlo para comenzar lleva un Pre operacional creo con LM741, con alimentacion +12v, -12v, como me averigue que necesitaria un transformador un poco carito a 12v  y 3A tendria que hacer una simetrica, fui preguntando a mi profesor haber que tal le hiria una fuente de PC o de Dvd, me dijo que la de Pc seria mucho corriente, creo q tiene unos 4A aprox. :S y la de Dvd no estoy seguro si sera buena por ahi consulte me dijeron que te serviria pero no le sacarias todo el provecho al amplificador sonaria masomenos bajo y no tan potente como es en realidad. Cual seria bueno ponerle trabajaria a 4amp sin problemas si en caso le pongo la de PC. no habria algun riesgo de que se caliente mucho el integrado y dañe el circuito o algun otro problema secundario, cambiar algun componente diodo talves. o que tal la de Dvd.

Para los que hayan armado este amplificador que me recomendarian para poder terminarlo. y si le agregaran algo mas me seria de gran ayuda, por ahora voy terminando el pre con 741 y el amplificador ya solde todo a su placa (Es estero por si las dudas), como no hubo tiempo me gustaria ponerle un pequeño mezclador , al karaoke con micro etc. 

Esperando sus comentarios por favor le estoy poniendo todo de mi para que me salga perfecto  

Gracias


----------



## stalker94 (Mar 8, 2011)

y mira la fuente de pc entrega 12 y -12 pero deberias aberiguarte...yo tengo una que uso de fuente y dise que en 12 v entrega 12 a (como siempre no es real talvez llega a los 8) y en +12 dice 0.5 a seria cuestion de probar 

p.d:algunos pcbs o circuitos dicen 12 y -12 y pero andan con una comun yo fabrique un amplificador que necesitaba una fuente partida y lo prebe con normal y ando de maravilla OJO YO NO ME  HAGO RESPONZABLE SI TE MANDAS UN CUACUA E


----------



## SERGIOD (Mar 8, 2011)

MIRA ESTO:http://www.labelinkits.com/html_detalle_producto.php?idproducto=CKT-001


    AMPLIFICADOR STEREO 22W + 22W c/TDA1554Q

Voltaje de Alimentación: 12v a 15v - 3A
Potencia de Salida RMS: 22+22 watts / 4 Ohm
Protección contra voltajes inversos.
Sin ruido (pop) al encender o apagar.
Sensibilidad de Entrada: 700mV 
Distorsión máxima: < 0.1%
Respuesta de Frecuencia: 20Hz a 15Khz
Tamaño de circuito impreso: 6.4cm x 4.4cm 

De tamaño compacto y con muy poca cantidad de componentes, obtendrás un amplificador estéreo realmente bueno y barato, para tu computadora, casa o para el auto. Funciona a batería de 12V. pero también se le puede incorporar una fuente de alimentación de 12V y 2.5A. para uso doméstico. Será necesario incorporarle un preamplificador que incluya controles de volúmen, tono e inclusive previo para micrófono, también se le puede añadir un ecualizador. 


Ahi te bienen las especificaciones de la fuente y tambien te dice que puedes usarlo con bateria para carro
pero si tienes una fuente de pc por ahi malogra entonces solo usa es y ya seguro sonara bien


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 8, 2011)

pues si no puedes armarte el que posteo mnicolau el TDA7377 que funciona con un transformador sencillo o con bateria de choche tambien

Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 8, 2011)

itzcena54 dijo:


> . . . estoy armando uno 22Wx2 con el TDA1554Q . . . lleva un Pre operacional creo con LM741 . . . me gustaria ponerle un pequeño mezclador , al karaoke con micro etc . . .



Sin comillas le digo: haga cuentas o calcule cuanta energia requiere el sistema de audio completo que piensa hacer; una cosa es hacer alumbrar un led y otra muy distinta es hacer que una lampara brille.

¿Cuanta energia necesita el sistema que esta fabricando?.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Sin comillas le digo: haga cuentas o calcule cuanta energia requiere el sistema de audio completo que piensa hacer; una cosa es hacer alumbrar un led y otra muy distinta es hacer que una lampara brille.
> 
> ¿Cuanta energia necesita el sistema que esta fabricando?.



Revise el mensaje numero uno, es una persona que hasta ahora esta empezando y necesita respuestas, no otra pregunta que no lleva a ningun lado. 

Mas bien sugierale una solucion sobre lo que el consulta, criticar es facil pero dar una respuesta agradable tambien debe serlo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Es el normal estilo de mandrake, el que se queja de los post de mínimo aporte, con su actitud desparrama spam por todos lados y ayuda "0", ni te molestes ferchito es como un arbol torcido, nada por hacer


----------

